# Hardtail: Neukauf oder Aufrüsten?



## Tilawin (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo MÃ¤dels! 

Nachdem ich mich jetzt tagelang durch das Forum gelesen habe, muss ich jetzt leider doch um Rat bitten.

Ich hab ein 6 Jahre altes MTB (Hardtail Custom Lite Edition XT RH mit 42cm (Typ Pacemaxx)) von der Roseneheimer Bikemanufaktur MAXX (www.maxx.de) das ich fÃ¼r 600â¬ erstanden habe (Bilder sind angehÃ¤ngt). War soweit auch immer echt zufrieden damit.

Jetzt (nachdem ich 20kg weniger wiege und mich das Sportfieber total gepackt hat) soll es hÃ¶her hinaus gehen. Als Rosenheimerin liegen die Berge nahe also: Mountainbiken. Aber weniger Trail, mehr langweilig Schotterweg  Man braucht ja nicht zu heftig einsteigen.

Mein Freund hat sich jetzt das Canyon AL 8.0 gekauft (http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3011) und was soll ich sagen? Es liegen Welten zwischen den Bikes  Es fÃ¤hrt sich einfach leichter (es ist auch leichter).

Jetzt meine Frage:
Lohnt sich das AufrÃ¼sten meines MAXX-Bikes? Ich habe eine Deore XT Ausstattung, die ich nicht schlecht finde. Aber das Problem liegt eher in den schweren Reifen und der Federgabel. Auch hÃ¤tte ich gerne vernÃ¼nftige Scheibenbremsen.

Das Rad wiegt aktuell mit allem drum und dran 13kg. Ist das eine gute Basis um zu tunen? Oder anders gefragt: Wenn ich jetzt viel Geld (bis zu 1.500â¬ wÃ¤re drin) in das Bike stecke, ist es nachher genauso gut wie das Canyon, oder sollte ich mir lieber gleich auch so eins kaufen?
Zwei Dinge sprechen fÃ¼r mich gegen das Canyon: eine Lieferzeit von aktuell gut 2 Monaten und dass ich eigentlich schon lieber bei der Rosenheimer Firma bleiben wÃ¼rde.

Ich werde auch die Tage zu MAXX gehen und mich beraten lassen, aber ich wÃ¼rde echt gerne vorbereitet in das GesprÃ¤ch gehen. AuÃerdem wÃ¤re notfalls selber schrauben auch kein Problem, mein Freund hats handwerklich drauf 

Auch mÃ¶chte ich bei einem 26Zoll Hardtail bleiben. Ich hab mehr Probleme mit dem bergauf wie bergab und 29Zoll sind bei 1,63 irgendwie doof.

Um Hilfe wÃ¤re ich echt dankbar!

Vielen lieben Dank fÃ¼rs lesen 
Claudia


----------



## Frog (3. Mai 2013)

schau mal hier:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ahmengroesse-s,/116271973-217-2096?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2013)

Reifen sind ja ein Verscheißteil und müssen früher oder später ohnehin getauscht werden, das ist ja sicher nicht das Problem. Auch auf einem neuen Bike brauchst du gescheite Reifen, die halt ein gewisses Gewicht haben. Meinst du die Laufräder an sich? 
Wenn du beim Hardtail bleiben willst, kannst du das Maxx sicher aufrüsten und bekommst es schön leicht. Aber wenn´s mein´s wäre, würde ich das für Alltagsfahrten, schlechtes Wetter, Wintermonate lassen und mir ein Neues kaufen. Ich bin froh, dass ich 2 Bikes habe, auch wenn mal was kaputt ist, muss man nicht daheim sitzen.


----------



## Tilawin (3. Mai 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Reifen sind ja ein Verscheißteil und müssen früher oder später ohnehin getauscht werden, das ist ja sicher nicht das Problem. Auch auf einem neuen Bike brauchst du gescheite Reifen, die halt ein gewisses Gewicht haben. Meinst du die Laufräder an sich?
> Wenn du beim Hardtail bleiben willst, kannst du das Maxx sicher aufrüsten und bekommst es schön leicht. Aber wenn´s mein´s wäre, würde ich das für Alltagsfahrten, schlechtes Wetter, Wintermonate lassen und mir ein Neues kaufen. Ich bin froh, dass ich 2 Bikes habe, auch wenn mal was kaputt ist, muss man nicht daheim sitzen.



Oh sorry, ich hab natürlich die Laufräder gemeint  *schäm*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2013)

Ob sich das Aufrüsten des alten Bikes lohnt, dazu müsstest du mal rausfinden, was der alte Rahmen wiegt. Ist der noch in super Zustand?
Leichte Laufräder bekommst du schon für 300-400 EUR, je nach dem, wo du einkaufst und was du für Ansprüche stellst. Auch bei der Bremse kannst du auf´s Gewicht achten. Für die Gabel musst doch nochmal dasselbe rechnen. Dann noch ne Bremse, dann bist du ca. bei 800-1000 EUR, also schon etwas billiger als bei einem Neukauf. Das macht aber echt nur Sinn, wenn man Spaß am Basteln hat und alles selber machen kann.


----------



## MucPaul (3. Mai 2013)

Also bei einem 6 Jahre alten Hardtail macht das keinen Sinn, teure neueste Laufräder etc. zu holen. Die Preise bis EUR 1000,- sind doch Unsinn. Für das Geld holst Du Dir einen gebrauchten aktuellen Stumpjumper mit allem. Die kriegst Du schon ab EUR 700,- wenn sie ca. 3 Jahre alt sind.

Schau mal in der eBucht nach ein paar guten gebrauchten Laufrädern, die kriegst Du für ca. ab EUR 100-150,- und passende Leichtreifen dazu und Du bist bedient.
Ist das auf dem Foto eine Suntour XCR Gabel? Da kriegst Du aus der Bucht auch eine gute gebrauchte Reba für EUR 150-200.
Dabei kannst Du gleich von V-Brake auf Scheibenbremsen umsteigen, der Rahmen hat ja eine Aufhängung dafür. 

Bleibst Du jedoch bei V-Brakes, kannst Du auch superbillige Rockshox SIDs und einen Laufradsatz für Felgen nehmen. Die Sachen werden Dir mittlerweile hinterher geschmissen.

Ich habe letzens einen neuwertigen Specialized (S-Works von damals) Laufradsatz für EUR 60,- geschossen. Eine einwandfreie ältere Rockshox SID für 100,- und eine Reba für 150,-
Leichter und besser geht es nicht für Dein Rad.

Ich würde aber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und gleiche auf Scheibenbremsen umsteigen.


----------



## qweks (3. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> [...] superbillige Rockshox SIDs [...]



OT: Die such ich grad auch. Bislang habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass günstige und brauchbare Federgabeln mit 80mm Federweg und Cantisockeln irgendwie Mangelware sind. Vielleicht such ich aber auch falsch...


----------



## Tilawin (3. Mai 2013)

Danke  ich war vorhin bei MAXX und mir wurde (wie erwartet) ein neues Bike ans Herz gelegt. Bin's auch Probe gefahren und es fährt sich schon anders . Auch sind die Rahmen mittlerweile echt ne andere Liga. Ich muss mal drüber nachdenken. Danke für die nette Hilfe


----------



## MucPaul (4. Mai 2013)

qweks schrieb:


> OT: Die such ich grad auch. Bislang habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass günstige und brauchbare Federgabeln mit 80mm Federweg und Cantisockeln irgendwie Mangelware sind. Vielleicht such ich aber auch falsch...



Du suchst falsch. 

Sogar hier im Forum wurde eine Reba mit 80mm und Cantis für EUR 80,- verscherbelt. Hatte nur zu lange überlegt.

Da die Radsaison aber eben erst beginnt, sollten die Teile in der eBucht so langsam alle auftauchen.
Du kannst aber auch eine moderne Tora Air, RS Duke oder eben Reba nehmen. Mit Spacern lassen sich 100mm Gabeln auf 80mm runter traveln.


----------



## qweks (4. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Info!  Dann werde ich mal verstärkt die Augen offen halten. Das mit dem runtertraveln hatte ich auch schon gelesen, was den Kreis der Verdächtigen erhöht.


----------

